# [Premiere] Nur bestimmten Ausschnitt rendern?



## Zorck (28. November 2002)

Hallo!
Ich wollt nur mal fragen, ob es nicht in irgendeiner Form möglich ist, nur bestimmte Ausschnitte für die Vorschau zu rendern?
Oder muss ich echt immer in den sauren Apfel beißen und alles rendern um mir nur einen Effekt anschauen zu können?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

Aus dem Programm herausrendern kannst du bestimmte Bereiche anlegen (die kleinen farbigen Balken über dem Schnittfenster).

Innerhalb des Schnittfensters bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob das da nciht auch mit den Balken geht - ansonsten mit alt + maustaste.


----------



## MoMo (29. November 2002)

Dabei wird immer der angezeigte gelbe Bereich gerendert - sehr praktisch für dich.


----------

